# My Fire arrived today, and I absolutely love it!



## adoreclaire (Dec 18, 2011)

OMG! It's WAY more than I expected! I was only going to use this to read books, and magazines, and try to watch a Netflix movie or two. I have been able to download e-books from both of the library branches I go to, download crossword puzzles and Sudoku. I also am taking advantage of Pulse and seeing all my blogs and news in one place. Wow, just WOW. I did not buy a cover or anything for my Kindle though, but I have my eye on a leather case with pink trimming from a company called Marware I believe.

I just have to find a way to organize all my apps and everything, but this is only Day 1; so way more fun to come.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Glad you're loving it! It's an awesome little device. I'm using it more than I really even expected to.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

My Fire has become way more than I ever expected it to be.  Congrats and have fun!


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I love it when a new Fire owner posts their excitement.  It reminds me how amazing these little gadgets really are.    It also reminds me that I am way behind in trying out all it can do.  I must go to my local library this week and get a card so I can get free books to read!  Thanks for the reminder and congrats on your new Fire!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Mine just came yesterday and I share your excitement!  I just wish I didn't have to work today.  No plans to read books on it (I have my Kindle3 for that and I prefer EInk) - but I want to get my email working on it,  and then plan to use it mostly for TV and Movies.  The colors are wonderful and I'm adjusting to touch..  Hoping that a stylus (still enroute) will help.


----------



## Holly B (Nov 15, 2010)

My husband just got a Fire as an early Christmas present, and he cannot put it down! He absolutely loves it. They did a really, really nice job with the layout and the mechanics. He had a Nook before and although at first glance the two devices look almost the same, the Fire seems superior somehow. He used to have the worst time on the Nook when browsing - buttons and links were too small and he'd always accidentally click something he didn't want. But he's not having that issue at all with the Fire.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

It IS a great device. My 3 year old grandson adores it. I got him a Leap Pad for Christmas, and I just hope he likes that, too. I've got several games on it that he loves to play. Last night, I wanted to watch the IU game with his dad and grandfather, and he wanted to watch Mickey Mouse. He watched that on the Fire, while we all watched the game . He also played his match game on it, and "birds".

I left it at home today, so I feel somewhat lost...I miss it!


----------



## Meriflower (Nov 28, 2009)

Just received my Fire today and I have to agree, it's great!  I at first wasn't too interested as I already have an e-ink Kindle that I love but after playing with one in person I was hooked!


----------



## adoreclaire (Dec 18, 2011)

Two words; fruit ninja!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

adoreclaire said:


> Two words; fruit ninja!


LOL, I keep hearing about that one--guess I'll have to try it!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I must say -  I'm probably the last person to play Angry Birds.. but it sure is addictive!


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

adoreclaire said:


> Two words; fruit ninja!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


I'm addicted to Fruit Ninja! And Bejeweled!


----------

